# why are people so inconsiderate????



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Been down here since this past Sunday. Fished SS pier, Huntington Beach and the jetty. Had pretty good luck with blues on live mullet. Went down to fish the surf this evening on the Holiday Inn side of Ocean Lakes, caught several blues there a few evenings ago. I am very considerate to swimmers and NEVER fish where they are. My question is WHY do they swimmers seem to migrate to people fishing. I noticed this with other fishermen as well. People just walk between the rods like there is nothing there. Any thoughts???


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

wvdave107 said:


> Been down here since this past Sunday. Fished SS pier, Huntington Beach and the jetty. Had pretty good luck with blues on live mullet. Went down to fish the surf this evening on the Holiday Inn side of Ocean Lakes, caught several blues there a few evenings ago. I am very considerate to swimmers and NEVER fish where they are. My question is WHY do they swimmers seem to migrate to people fishing. I noticed this with other fishermen as well. People just walk between the rods like there is nothing there. Any thoughts???


Tourists don't care about fishermen.
It'll be better when it cools down and they go home.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

The just don't get it. I had the same problem last year. I had one jerk call security . They came down & it was my buddy I fish with. That made him mad as hell so he calls the police. Beach patrol comes down to Oceanlakes & meets up with security to come down to the beach. The security he meets up with is lol you guessed it my fishing buddy & tells the jerk to move down the beach I was there first!


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I experienced that last month. The whole beach in either direction, and the parents, obliviously, let their kids wade out by my lines in the evening. All the shark problems this summer, why o why would you let your kids swim at sunset until dusk. Just plain stupid. I'm apprehensive about wading out to cast, let alone swimming. Crazy tourists! Stupidity rules.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Just tell them, "I was wading out a little ways to get more distance on my casts, but I had to come back up on the sand, since a 10ft Bull Shark has been cruising the area for the last hour or so" . . . Problem solved !!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

People just don't pay attention and are rude and stupid. My wife and I were on the surf at MBSP a while back, lots of open space, and we watched some dude walking from quite a distance. He walked right into her line and had a shocked look on his face. There's not much you can say to somebody if he/she is that stupid. Waste of breath.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> There's not much you can say to somebody if he/she is that stupid. Waste of breath.


I was thinking "a waste of skin" . . . LOL !


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Lately, I've only been able to make it down a couple of times a year. I just feel that people should pay more attention to their surroundings and be a bit more courteous. ez2..good call on the bull shark.....actually hooked onto a pretty good shark, or something pretty big, on live mullet on Tue evening. Whatever it was it cut my leader after running with almost all my spool.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lots of big rays around that area also.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I think a lot of people feel more confortable with other people. HERD MENTALITY. Safty in numbers. It overrides the commensense part of the brain. 
Or people are just stupid.Could be either.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Most people are self serving, selfish pricks...............if it doesn't immediately benefit them, why worry about it messing up somebody else's good time?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Some people's kids


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know what it is but people just gravitate towards fishing lines. Not just kids, but adults too. Your standing there with a 12 foot pole hundreds of yards from the nearest people... Then boom there's people to either side swimming right near your lines. Or worse kayaking into them. Then seeming shocked and sometimes angry they are there. Oh well. Fishing is worth putting up with the obnoxious people.


----------

